# Funktioniert ein Bluetooth-Stick auch "hinten" am PC?



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

Also, ich denke, es ist klar, was ich meine: gibt es da evlt. Verbindungsprobleme, wenn ich nen BT-Stick hinten am PC anbringe? Würd mir ggf. für mein Handy einen kaufen, der immer dranbleiben soll - aber vorne hab ich zu wenig USB-Ports.


----------



## midnight (3. Februar 2010)

Das funktioniert! Wirklich viele Daten übertragen kannst du mit BT eh nicht, aber zum schnellen Synchronisieren reicht es auf jeden Fall.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

An meinem Laptop hab ich BT, weiß also schon, was mich da erwartet 


THX


----------



## Pravasi (4. Februar 2010)

Habe eine kabellose Zweitmaus und die bekommt von hinten kein Signal-Entfernung ca.90 cm.Vorne gehts auch noch in 3 Metern.Ich glaube,das signal packt die Ecke nicht.

edit:Ich lach mich tot.Habs doch ebend noch mal ausprobiert und auf einmal gehts!Bin jetzt irgendwie glücklicher.Also viel Spass mit deinem Handy.


----------



## Jared566 (4. Februar 2010)

sollte klappen  und zur Not hol dir doch noch eine USB-Verlängerung wenn es nicht klappen sollte ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Februar 2010)

Sollte hinhauen, hatte ich auch mal ne Zeit lang, hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## Torsley (4. Februar 2010)

ich hab die Logitech diNovo Mini die hängt an meinem htpc und der bluetooth adapter hängt hinten dran. leider muss ich sagen, das es doch häufig vorkommt, das er die verbinung verliehrt.  meist muss ich dann einen schritt richtung fehrnseher batterie raus/rein und dann findet er sich wieder.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2010)

o.k, ich schau mal.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Februar 2010)

Geht schon. Schau dir die Module von Dealextreme an, mein Bruder hat da auch eins für seinen PC gekauft, mit dem Nokia Handy hat er da ne ordentliche Reichweite, wenn du 3-4 Wochen warten kannst, dann bekommst du für wenige Dollar ein gutes Modul. Versandkostenfrei.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Februar 2010)

--löschen--


----------

